# Best GB/GBC/Gameboy Advance clone with Backlight ?



## drenco (Mar 16, 2017)

Id love to know the community's thoughts on what is regarded as the best/clone device to play GB/GBC/Gameboy Advance games on with a backlight as obviously the AGS 101 is expensive, any help appreciated, thx.


----------



## NerdJeebus (Mar 18, 2017)

GB Boy Colour would be the best for gbc and gb games. For gba games it would be k1 gba sp. These are just the ones of the top of my head, I'm sure there are more out there.


----------



## Durelle (Mar 18, 2017)

i have a modded Gameboy Advance with a backlight, something like this, gba shell, different screen, and i got a bigger battery. sad part is it just sits there, or my cousins play it when they come over.
  something like this. if your willing to do a big of work

You can even order a prebuilt custom GBA from here https://www.retromodding.com/collections/gameboy-advance


----------



## Alex4U (Mar 18, 2017)

GB BOY Colour is the best GBC clone,
have backlight screen, but with some issues, like:
Some colors will no appear like green
if i know.
When battery is going to die, the gb boy colour only resets, led doesn't says to you whem the battery is going to die
The goos stuff you can use the screen to original gameboy color, original gameboy color, screen 
protector ,case, and battery tape too
K1 GBA SP is the same GBA SP, no modifications, just is more cheap 
GBA SP


----------



## Evilengine (Mar 18, 2017)

Most clones are bad and of cheap quality and have too many flaws. Go for emulation, when an AGS 101 is too expensive for you. Nintendo DS Lite is a very good system(not the biggest screen). Lameboy is a good emulator for it.


----------



## hii915 (Mar 18, 2017)

Revo k101+ hands down.  Better then any gba


----------



## Evilengine (Mar 18, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Revo k101+


https://gbatemp.net/review/revo-k101-plus.427/
sure? Maybe depends on taste...


----------



## ltsheppard (Apr 1, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Revo k101+ hands down.  Better then any gba



Certainly not. It has the wrong screen form factor (4:3 instead of 3:2). Sorry, but I can just use my phone/DSLite if I want black bars.

It is the best GBA clone however.


----------



## Drud1995 (Apr 9, 2017)

Buy a banged up AGS 101 on eBay for cheap, along with a replacement shell. This gets you a near mint condition system with very responsive controls not often obtained by clone systems.


----------



## XC-3730C (Jun 21, 2017)

I personally play gpSP emulator on my Vita (via Adrenaline).  I have a Vita PCH-1000 (aka fat) with OLED screen,  and GBA looks gorgeous. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jastolze (Jun 24, 2017)

I wonder why the GB Boy Color doesn't have a rechargeable unit. Does anyone know if they make a GBC system that has one, without a modification or bulky battey pack?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 24, 2017)

jastolze said:


> I wonder why the GB Boy Color doesn't have a rechargeable unit. Does anyone know if they make a GBC system that has one, without a modification or bulky battey pack?


The GB boy Colour comes in two variants. The GBC shaped one uses regular batteries. There is, however, also a version shaped like a GBA SP. That one has a rechargeable battery in it.


----------



## Archangel22 (May 3, 2018)

Hi, found this via google, Im looking to get a good clone, preferably with a recharge pack dont want to use batteries. Want to play original gameboy games and gba games. What is the best backlit version out there than can play carts I own via my original gb but its busted.

I put the emulator on my psp but it doesnt play some of my fav gameboy games well. surprised a good emulator doesnt exist after so long when that hand held released that can run the games in original format


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 3, 2018)

With a feature list like this, your only option is to get an AGS-101 GBA SP.

That has a rechargeable battery, a backlit screen and also plays every single GB, GBC and GBA cartridge. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel22 (May 3, 2018)

Ok thank you for that, was terrified that was the case as they are so expensive  
Was in the belief its 2018 surely someone has created an excellent clone and was youtubing some clone reviews but was let down that some cant run alot of the games or the screen is not as default ratio so the screen is kinda squished up etc. Is the gameboy that hard to replicate perfectly or even emulate ideally I dunno. Hopefully someone out there releases an excellent clone that can play the carts or even roms to an sd card or similar


----------



## Yawnez93 (May 31, 2018)

Evilengine said:


> Most clones are bad and of cheap quality and have too many flaws. Go for emulation, when an AGS 101 is too expensive for you. Nintendo DS Lite is a very good system(not the biggest screen). Lameboy is a good emulator for it.


You mean emulators on PC? Good Luck with that. Playing emulators would cause slow downs and lags, and sometimes the music and sounds would be nearly audible. Thats how shitty it would become.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ltsheppard said:


> Certainly not. It has the wrong screen form factor (4:3 instead of 3:2). Sorry, but I can just use my phone/DSLite if I want black bars.
> 
> It is the best GBA clone however.


On television the NES and other classic systems would be played through 4:3 ratio. Originally, the NES and SNES games was 8:7 ratio.


----------

